# [SOLVED] dungeon keeper 2 video problem



## rapz (Apr 3, 2005)

i have dungeon keeper 2 v1.7
and im having video problems
the install went fine
when running the game the text the intro video scene is visible
but when at main menu there is no background i get black screen
text shows up fine but no actual graphics samething for gameplay
just text pointer and blackscreen 
tried running compatibility with win95/98
which doesnt help
someone plz help

win xp sp2
2500+ amd
msi geforce 5900xt 128mb
SB audigy 2
1 gb ddr ram
120 gb hdd


----------



## MajorFreak (May 11, 2005)

same problem, bro. I've tried the patch, matching desktop/game resolutions, reducing graphics options, etc. Nothing seems to work. shame really...even tried googling it (that's how i found this)

Win98SE
500+ amd
geforce 128mb
SB live value
400+ ram
30 gb hdd


----------



## Demoneyed_Kyo (May 16, 2005)

Same problem with me guys
and nowhere a solution for this ****

i even thought about installing the radeon 7000 of my bro to test it

well i bought dungeon keeper gold too, so im going to play it first and wait till someone found anything out


----------



## rorz (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: dungeon keeper 2 video problem*

SOLVED:

I have had the same problem on a Intel Duo dual core cpu, with nvidia 8400M graphics card, and vista 32. i believe the problem lies in the fact the game is not familiar with dual core cpus.

1. Run the game, as soon as you get in go ctrl+alt+delete
2. Go to task manager, then process tab
3. Right click on DK2.exe, then go set affinity
4. UNCHECK one of the boxes so it thinks there is only 1 core.

Then your done! also for peice of mind, in the NVIDIA control panel i made a profile for DK2 and turned Threaded Optimization OFF.

Now it works perfectly.


----------



## Wintermute AI (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: dungeon keeper 2 video problem*

I have discovered another workaround to the problem:
Go to desktop properties
-> Settings
-> Advanced
-> Troubleshoot

Then disable all direct 3d and directdraw applications. The game is having problems because the 3D acceleration has changed so greatly the program doesn't know what do. Disabling this renders the lack of an "interpreter patch" moot. This will lock you to an 800X600 resolution, but this got my Radeon 4870 X2 to run this game, and that's so far past the original specs as so not to see them with a telescope.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: dungeon keeper 2 video problem*

Hi guys and welcome to the forum to all of you, 
@rapz could you please mark this thread as solved using the thread tools at the top of this page.
Thanks.


----------

